# iverson bikes



## krate-mayhem (May 13, 2014)

Hi all,George Barris with some of my iverson bikes he designed in the 60s at Culver City car show.




IMG_6304 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## lewnbarb55 (May 14, 2014)

Still a cool dude


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice! I didn't know he designed the Iverson muscle bikes!


----------

